# Auto focus - WHY!



## Overread (Jun 29, 2016)

This is why even in this modern age, we just can't let our cameras win; we can't let them take over and do the thinking for us. Because even if the darn thing can work out what its supposed to do it will still take every single chance it can to be obtuse about doing it wrong.








In other news I think I'm greying out my whites - time to leave editing alone for a moment before its all grey!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 29, 2016)

You wouldn't be suggesting the 2nd horse won the focus war?
I agree about the whites. Looking a tad gray here too.


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 30, 2016)

I use Autofocus because my eyes. My glasses are a very strong prescription and I find it hard to focus manually in the little viewfinder.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah grey whites bt I got the tin roof a nice shade! 

Amocholes - yes I use AF most of the time as well; this is just one of those "urgh" moments when camera/me made a mistake and snagged the wrong subject at just the wrong moment. Although granted with the depth of field chances are if I HAD got the AF right I'd be here complaining about the horse in the background being there


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like the horses were following a bit close - could be the camera focused on the first horse but the shot went off when that horse was over the jump and the other horse was in that spot..........


----------

